# Munsters Album Online



## hsmag (Jan 13, 2004)

THANKS!!!!!

I just bought The Munsters season 1 on DVD and this makes a PERFECT addition to the collection! 

HauntSearch Magazine, the haunt industry's FIRST online magazine! http://hsmag.net


----------

